# Which to do - A+, MCTS or MCITP



## trev2709

Hi,
I've got quite a few years in computing. I started at a young age and since then its been a hobby, partly because up until 6 months ago when i relocated there were no jobs in IT.
Now i have a job as a PC Technician working in a shop doing PC repairs. I'm capable of doing the working but wanted a certificate to prove i have the knowledge. I've been doing this job for nearly 6 months and now i have some money that i can put towards getting certified.

My question is which certificate? I've narrowed it down to Comptia A+, MCTS: Windows 7 configuring or doing a full MCITP in windows 7. If there is another certificate anyone thinks might be better then i'm open to suggestions.
What benefits would one certificate have over another in my situation?

I would be studying the course from home as it allows me to go at my own pace and in my own time.
I've seen some "Home Learning" companies offer these courses, but is it worth paying for their study guides, etc or in the case of the Comptia A+ just buying the CompTIA A+ Certification All-in-One Exam Guide, Seventh Edition by Michael Meyers and doing some practice exams online?

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## joeten

Buy the book and start with A+ you can always do more at another time


----------



## BosonMichael

I would recommend starting with the A+. I typically recommend following that up with Network+ before moving on to the Windows client certifications.

All you need for the A+ is the A+ All-In-One Study Guide Seventh Edition by Mike Meyers. If you want labs, I'd recommend PC Technician Street Smarts Second Edition by James Pyles. If you want practice exams, I'd recommend sticking with a well-known exam provider - there are too many Web sites out there offering braindumps, which are illegal collections of questions stolen from the live exam. Using them can get you decertified for life - not worth it. Download demos from several trusted providers and see which ones you prefer. If you need help separating the good from the bad, give a shout.


----------



## trev2709

Thanks very much for the advice.
I'll order Michael Meyers book now


----------



## nibnibz

i completed an IT apprenticeship earlier this year and they took thr approach of A+701) and (702) then MTA: operating system fundamentals, MTA: networking fundamentals then MCTS (680) then finally the MCTS (685) to complete the MCITP. following that security + and server + could be the next logical option. apart from certified study books i also used a testing and studying website called www.measureup.com, this was extremely helpful, especially for MCTS. you do have to pay for this though


----------



## geek4

First of all, forget about a good job based on these certifications. You should be looking for knowledge instead of certificates. Only then you will succeed no matter what you do first. If you are passionate about a certain subject you will get perfection in it automatically. We all know perfect men never fail.


----------



## trev2709

I know you wont get a job just from certifications. Like I said in my original post im just looking to make sure I have learnt things correctly and as proof to customers that I know what im doing. Just saying I have over 10 years experience in IT isnt enough for some people.


----------



## epshatto

Actually, if you get certs, that can in fact give you a leg up with the entry level jobs.

If I had two applications, where one person has no work experience or certs, and one had no work experience but at least the A+ and Network+ certs, I'd hire the certified applicant.

Wouldn't you?

Now if I had two applicants, one with no certs but 10 years (say) of IT experience, and one had two certs but no experience, I'd hire the guy with the experience.

Certs can help you get a job, but with regard to the A+ and Network+ certs it will only help you with entry-level positions, where you'll be competing with other applicants who likely have little to no work experience in IT or little to no certs.

Entry-level would consist of Tier 1 help desk support, desktop support, PC Tech, that sort of thing.

My suggestion to you would be to earn A+, Network+ and MCTS Windows 7. That's a good (basic, entry level) foundation for a new IT career.

As you work, you can then learn new things and if you start to take on responsibilities at your job beyond the basic things, start looking into certifications that pertain to those extra responsibilities.

For example, say you start getting work related to Linux OS because somebody doesn't know much about it - look into Linux+. Say you start helping with admin work on Windows - look into MCITP/SA. Say you start getting work related to the network infrastructure and support - look into CCNA. Only go for the ones that directly apply to what you're actually supporting.


----------



## trev2709

Good way of putting it epshatto. Thanks.
My book for the A+ should be arriving tomorrow so I can start with that.


----------



## greenbrucelee

What geek4 said is tottally incorrect. What epshatto said is correct.


----------



## joeten

Agreed GBL


----------

